# tonerite device



## RandyF (Aug 16, 2012)

I've seen older posts here about the tonerite devices, which their site says became available in 2007, and I'm wondering if anyone here has used them. The positive reviews the company has posted by luthiers, violinists, cellists etc. make them sound like a great investment. Your 2¢? http://tonerite.com/

RandyF

p.s. - just noticed another seasoning device http://prime-vibe.com/ that is quite a bit cheaper (almost 1/2). Has anyone used either one?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The tonerite has received mixed reviews. Some say it does absolutely nothing to enhance the aging process of the top of your guitar through vibration. Some believe it's the greatest aging invention ever that truly assists in "opening up" your top. I have used it on my various acoustics and can indicate it did absolutely nothing for my vintage guitars ('57 Martin, '68 Martin). However I did notice a positive change for newer guitars, (HD-28, D-28MM). My theory is that it works on new tops and serves as a quasi breaking in for the top while my vintage guitars have already been broken in by over 50 years of playing. You really have to decide for yourself.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

My findings also. My vintage guitars, and some of my very sensitive hand built guitars seemed immune to it's effects. 
The lesser or more heavily built instruments seemed to benefit a bit.




Intrepid said:


> The tonerite has received mixed reviews. Some say it does absolutely nothing to enhance the aging process of the top of your guitar through vibration. Some believe it's the greatest aging invention ever that truly assists in "opening up" your top. I have used it on my various acoustics and can indicate it did absolutely nothing for my vintage guitars ('57 Martin, '68 Martin). However I did notice a positive change for newer guitars, (HD-28, D-28MM). My theory is that it works on new tops and serves as a quasi breaking in for the top while my vintage guitars have already been broken in by over 50 years of playing. You really have to decide for yourself.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been curious about these things for a while. I have no need to have one outright (I don't have enough acoustics to justify) but I'd be interested in a 'time-share' type arrangement if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

If you go to the AGF site there are pages upon pages upon more pages on Tonerite. Personally I would think Bob Taylor or Jean Larrivee or other big names would be endorsing these things if they worked. I am not convinced.:food-smiley-004:


----------

